# .......



## Claymore (18 Jan 2017)

..........


----------



## Claymore (18 Jan 2017)

.........


----------



## NazNomad (18 Jan 2017)

Looks better with the brass rollers, were they the free upgrade offered by Axi?

Great idea with the Wok Fan too, I thought he was a fashion consultant and knew very little about dust & dirt.


----------



## Claymore (18 Jan 2017)

.....


----------



## linkshouse (19 Jan 2017)

Now I know what the wok is for!

Great idea Brian, I think I may have to have a bash at one of these.


----------



## Claymore (19 Jan 2017)

......


----------



## novocaine (19 Jan 2017)

might be a good idea to put a separator in there fella, chucking dust though the fan is going to make short work of the bearings in the blower, get cleaned up before hand and it'll last a lifetime. doesn't need to be anything fancy, just something to trap the dust, you could even do it with a cooker hood filter and clean it out every now and then.


----------



## scrimper (19 Jan 2017)

Those brass rollers look really good, It's a pity Hegner don't fit the same to their saws, they look so much better than the plastic ones supplied and I bet they will last longer.
_(having said that my Hegner still has it's original plastic rollers after 18 years use but the metal has got to be better)_


----------



## donwatson (19 Jan 2017)

Brian, can I ask what the brass rollers are for ??

take care
Don W
PS I like this idea and could possibly use it in our Glenrothes Mens Shed


----------



## AES (19 Jan 2017)

This looks great Brian.

Topic book marked, I'll be coming back to it (several times no doubt) 'cos DUST is receiving a lot of attention in my cellar right now - along with a fair bit of power re-wiring - has anyone else tried drilling lots of (admittedly only 5 mm dia) holes into reinforced concrete? Even with a very good Bosch hammer/drill on SDS+, it ain't much fun (and absolutely IDEAL for my back & shoulders) :roll: 

AES


----------



## novocaine (20 Jan 2017)

Yes, but then I've got a real SDS rather than a pretend one.  

brass rollers, next you'll be putting a brass table on it, then adding bits of old clock and calling it steampunk.


----------



## AES (20 Jan 2017)

novocaine, you wrote, QUOTE: Yes, but then I've got a real SDS rather than a pretend one.  
UNQUOTE:

Seriously, I don't understand that comment. Was it a joke, or is the Bosch SDS+ system no good? I'm not in the trade at all and have no idea about this stuff, except that when the leccy visited to "instruct" me on installation wants re conduits, etc, he asked me about what drill I have and when I showed him he told me he has exactly the same. :?: 

AES


----------



## novocaine (20 Jan 2017)

It was mean't as a joke, hence the sticky out tongue. oh the joys of typing instead of talking, it is so easy to be misconstrued. 

It is a a light weight SDS in comparison to the 5kg of other SDS tools (mine included) the bosch is only 2kg, really more of a hammer drill with SDS fitting. 

sorry if I offended.

oh and Bosch claims to have invented SDS (think it's true) so the system you have is great, and being lightweight is perfect for DIY. I only have the heavy kit because it's all that was available when I bought it 10+ years ago.


----------



## AES (20 Jan 2017)

No probs novocaine, I really wasn't offended, honest, I just didn't understand (and didn't notice the sticking out tongue, sorry).

I suppose you mean one of those gert big Hiltis, etc?

The reason I bought the Bosch is 'cos the local tool dealer (a place for "profis", not the local DIY Emporium) highly recommended it. I don't use it all that often but am very pleased with it 'cos as said, the concrete here is really HARD, and a normal half inch drill with masonry bit just won't look at it. I was dead chuffed when the local leccy (also a "profi") said he has one too, and likes it.

BTW, the Bosch may weigh "only" 2 Kg, but after I've done a few overhead holes it feels more like 50 Kg, never mind 5! Never mind, nearly finished now (thank Gawd)  

AES

P.S: Apologies to the OP for the thread drift.


----------

